# Angeln in Abu Dhabi



## rdoactive (29. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bin der neue ;-) und hab gleich mal ne Frage. Hab jetzt mal im Forum erstmal gesucht, aber keine passende Antwort gefunden. Bitte um Nachsicht falls es doch was zu meiner Frage gibt und ich diesen Thread doppelt öffne.

Es geht mir speziell ums Angeln in den VAE (Abu Dhabi). Fliege vermutlich demnächst nach Abu Dhabi und bin mir nicht sicher, ob man eine Angelerlaubnis/Angelschein benötigt (sowie in Mallorca den man als Tourist kaufen kann).

ICH WERDE HAUPTSÄCHLICH VOM UFER ANGELN, fahre also nicht mit dem Boot raus. Braucht man da irgendwas???

grüsse
rdoactive


----------



## Salmonidenangler (29. August 2019)

Servus und willkommen im Forum!

Tante Google hilft: https://government.ae/en/information-and-services/environment-and-energy/fishing-licensing-services

Soweit ich das jetzt beim Überfliegen gesehen habe, brauchst du eine Lizenz für Touristen, so wie z.B. der Touristenfischereischein in Deutschland. 

LG Salmonidenangler


----------



## rdoactive (29. August 2019)

Hey, 

Danke fuer die schnelle Info... hab eigentlich Nach Infos gesucht wie ein b....r aber nix gefunden... anscheinend an der falschen Stelle gesucht

Super hilft mir schon sehr weiter 

Gruesse


----------



## Salmonidenangler (29. August 2019)

rdoactive schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Danke fuer die schnelle Info... hab eigentlich Nach Infos gesucht wie ein b....r aber nix gefunden... anscheinend an der falschen Stelle gesucht
> 
> ...


passt schon


----------



## chef (28. Januar 2020)

rdoactive schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Fliege vermutlich demnächst nach Abu Dhabi und bin mir nicht sicher, ob man eine Angelerlaubnis/Angelschein benötigt (sowie in Mallorca den man als Tourist kaufen kann).
> 
> ...


Wenn du hier schon Infos bekommst, wäre es auch nett uns zu sagen wies war?!


----------



## rdoactive (28. Januar 2020)

War noch nicht dort, hat bisher nicht geklappt wie geplant - aber wenn dann werde ich schon berichten. Wusste ja auch nicht, ob das jemanden interessiert.

Vielleicht gehts das nächste mal auch etwas freundlicher.



chef schrieb:


> Wenn du hier schon Infos bekommst, wäre es auch nett uns zu sagen wies war?!


----------



## chef (29. Januar 2020)

rdoactive schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehts das nächste mal auch etwas freundlicher.


Sorry, war nicht unfreundlich gemeint. Nur hört man hier meist von den vielen Fragestellern später nur sehr selten was... Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt, Cheers


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Januar 2020)

chef schrieb:


> Sorry, war nicht unfreundlich gemeint. Nur hört man hier meist von den vielen Fragestellern später nur sehr selten was... Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt, Cheers


Ich warte immer noch auf deinen "Verzehrbericht" der Teichmuscheln


----------



## rdoactive (29. Januar 2020)

chef schrieb:


> Sorry, war nicht unfreundlich gemeint. Nur hört man hier meist von den vielen Fragestellern später nur sehr selten was... Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt, Cheers



passt alles gut -  ich werde berichten versprochen


----------



## chef (30. Januar 2020)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf deinen "Verzehrbericht" der Teichmuscheln


Noch nicht getraut, hab die Dinger aber noch ;-)


----------

